# Videos zu Aion-Instanzen und mehr!



## Nahemis (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Hallo liebe Aionfreunde!*
_
Ich habe hier eine kleine Sammlung der besten Videos zu Aion für euch zusammengestellt! 
Hier könnt ihr euch einen Überblick zu den über 20 Instanzen und den vielen Elitegebiete ab Lvl 15 verschaffen.

_*Story*
_
http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

_*Aion Inteview mit vielen Hintergrundinfos zu Aion
*_
http://www.gamona.de...wer-of-eternity,spiel-praesentation-von-martin-rabl:video,1461650.html

_*Aion-Trailer

*_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2mIgVxEpCJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfnkqhId_1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Die 8 Klassen von Aion
*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEkT2FxNc2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Character-Erstellung
*_
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

*Instanzen-Trailer

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtEO_4x6zl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8Po_tSfrEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Zonentour durch Aion*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=skGSYo9_QzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr findet ihr hier: http://de.aiononline...t?page=4&page=3

_*Instanz Stahlharke ( ab lvl 40)
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tSbJd2ZYyKg

_*PvPvE-Instanz Dredgion ( ab lvl 45)
*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iuBvpNhKXZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*Instanz Adma-Feste ( ab lvl 48 ca.)
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ziDSHGa4bu4

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

_*Instanz Dark Poeta (lvl 50)
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ye8ORVNmZqU

_*Instanz Theobomos ( ab lvl 46 ca.)
*_
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0A82ZeN5wbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Instanz Draupnir ( ab lvl 46)
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
Endboss
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JpHhdkIyvrM

*PvP im Abyss
*
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

_*
*
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (10. April 2010)

Sehr schöne Idee ^^
Wollte mir sowieso einen Eindruck von Aion verschaffen sowohl vom PvE als auch vom PvP.
Was gibt es da besseres als ein parr schicke Videos.
Und wenn der Test Client endlich mal runtergeladen ist dann kann ich wenigstens schonmal die ersten 7 Level einer Klasse testen ^^


----------



## Enrico300 (10. April 2010)

Hi, sehr schöne Videos.
Ich suche die Anfangsmusik von Eltnen, weiss einer wo ich die herbekomme?


----------



## Nahemis (10. April 2010)

*Aion Patch 2.0 und 3.0 Trailer

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gyl8iu_YiB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAM_P08CjIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Aion Music Videos
*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI7VYdl-E0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmqgJRm92uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylf-8q6O-gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNOyg0SzMV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6l1aNLJjOeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Rtcq6N63r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Enrico300 (10. April 2010)

Ich danke dir, er ist dabei!!


----------



## Nahemis (11. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YK-zj8m5OYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Hier gibt es ein paar coole World Bosse zu sehen

*_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tx-j9oNYx60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46fbf5DBtkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIYl0M1JLMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFedAjDC5Q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwmubXo3Kb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*Cutscenen*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgqF8PvgyiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwcHe-WoUyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Geige (11. April 2010)

Danke für das Zusammenstellen Nahemis!

Sehr schöne Videos dabei, besonders das von eurer Legion gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Kizna (11. April 2010)

Hmmm DP A Boss und Theo Lab Boss sind mit Abstand die intersantesten und schönsten. Vom S-Boss kann ich noch nicht sprechen, den haben wir noch nicht runter gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (11. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage...Ist es wirklich so verdammt langweilig zu heilen, wie is in den Videos aussieht?


----------



## Geige (11. April 2010)

Mal ne frage, ists wirklich so einfach blöde Fragen zu stellen wie es in deinem Post aussieht?

Heilen ist in alle MMO´s ähnlich, man starrt auf die Leisten, verscuht nicht in iwelchen Boss AoE´s zu stehen
und versucht nen Mittelweg zwischen, wenig Heilaggro, gutem Manamanagement und dem Lebenspunkte Balekn des
Tanks zu finden!
Die einen finden es leicht (Ich zum Beispiel) die anderen werden da gut gefordert.
Dafür kann ich keinen Tank spielen traurig aber wahr, Menschen sind verschieden!


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (11. April 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, ists wirklich so einfach blöde Fragen zu stellen wie es in deinem Post aussieht?


Klar, probiers aus!

Meine Frage war einfach nur, ob das Heilen is Aion langweilig ist, spannend und/oder abwechslungsreich, etc., ist.


----------



## Nahemis (11. April 2010)

Hier ist bischen was von den _Wonder Girls.
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCCRhMamOpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lmibgCP368

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScQ2hNcPBds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cspKsfe3VY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Aion Soundtrack
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSt_X8phHkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*Aion OST Soundtrack 2.0
*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6GZCHwkg8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJTPanXu3Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uf4ToOMl19U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (17. April 2010)

Noch ein paar Music-Videos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6T1otpEeV9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOQEpz7IiRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EK_4wldu5I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Girls Generation




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJproFgwUOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8uH1seeCL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2NkGHkqDZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bjfjT8SE3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (24. April 2010)

Cutscene aus der Instanz Theobomos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YejN1mAdJ7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7auuStDNbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neue Dance-Emotes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Tqirg1kN-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Mai 2010)

_Ehrenparade auf dem inoffiziellen Rp-Server Balder vom 6.05.10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zktp9mt9Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silentpups (28. Mai 2010)

Die Videos sind mal echt der knaller :-)) beide Daumen hoch auf jeden. . .


----------



## Nahemis (28. Mai 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr auch schöne Videos zum Thema habt dann immer her damit.


----------



## Xeith (28. Mai 2010)

joa Vielen Dank für den schönen Thread Nahemis, finde die Videos auch echt der kracher und man bekommt ein Neuen Eindruck von Aion


----------



## Nahemis (10. Juni 2010)

Cooles PvP Video!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M4bzPhhTmpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17M-j4ywpj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Enricoo (11. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jn59AwHt98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## Nahemis (12. Juni 2010)

Eindrücke aus Patch 2.0! Die Music gefällt mir ganz gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eec0bvASszY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIZw8Q0xKdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aion erst Eroberung der Götterfestung auf Kromede am 12.06.2010 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mH5_p2kmsYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kizna (12. Juni 2010)

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ist das die orginal Musik aus Aion Patch 2.0? Wenn ja ist sie wieder extrem stimming und sehr gelungen.


----------



## Nahemis (29. Juni 2010)

Hab hier ein ganz nettes Video. Das Ende ist ein bischen "gewöhnungsbedürftig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3V6e_GDutt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gutes PvP-Video vom Riften. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMSQTwUEbkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLpLpUyW0Cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fIpA910OwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silentpups (29. Juni 2010)

sehr nice sag mal hast du noch mehr pvp Videos am liebsten aus 2.0


----------



## Nahemis (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Digga muss ich mal schaun ob ich was finde^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVgZE1EJvTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqaZlLa_cCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Neue Instanz in Patch 2.0




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8rDE90qEEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (6. Juli 2010)

Neue Einblicke in Patch 2.0!! Ich mag die neuen Zonen und die Musik ist sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmxcY0jgA48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrk6ch7uzDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vu0TLvl-6tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2010)

das hast du noch übersehen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

nette videos.


----------



## Nahemis (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXlT-kT6KHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNw_02FmdSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Virthu (21. Juli 2010)

Templer PvP in 2.0:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Nahemis (27. Juli 2010)

Das Video zeigt eine Solo-Instanz  lvl 51-55 (patch 2.0 ab 7.09.10). Viel Spass beim anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu6HBh_n2ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rB_JUHQKhHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsSm2g9B75k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zzQ6vZYXuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schöne Eindrücke aus den neuen Gebieten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npFtuxX9B_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (29. Juli 2010)

Endlich richtige bodenkeeps ohne das blöde gefliege ^^ keine ahnung... aber man ists iwie doch eher gewöhnt nur in horizontaler achse kämpfen zu müssen, als noch in den himmel zu schauen ob da irgendein feind über einem fliegt^^

freue mich schon drauf.. schon alleine weil man sicher schön von oben runterschießen können wird.


----------



## Nahemis (30. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBzZD-JwzXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Virthu (30. Juli 2010)

der neue grafikeffekt im windkanal ist echt schick.


----------



## Virthu (8. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=D8OGeWE-NO8

jemand mit einem fetten rechner hat eine festungsbelagerung auf vollen details aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ein bisschen neidisch.

neue waffen aus 2.0:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9zUvizF71As

man beachte die animation der kugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (10. August 2010)

templer pvp in 2.0:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm4Ju6-YHL0


----------



## Silentpups (11. August 2010)

jo ist echt der Hammer ich freu mich schon auf das Addon wie blöde :-)


----------



## Virthu (11. August 2010)

gladi pvp in 2.0 : http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTkyNDQ3NzMy.html

die qualität ist nicht gerade berauschend und es lädt etwas langsam, aber man erkennt den ranger-würdigen faceroll ganz gut, imo.


----------



## Nahemis (11. August 2010)

> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video ist richtig nice^^ Ich kann den Patch kaum noch erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (16. August 2010)

Cooles Aion Musik Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wuFCGHtGC38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aion 2.0 Box und die Bonus-Pets





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Kd3Ky_difw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0WGG481Wuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Virthu (16. August 2010)

wenn man sich das erste video auf youtube anschaut, findet man noch ein paar von derselben person in etwa dergleichen machart:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nj_wqDEkf8&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fhne2p03rfU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Hab hier ein ganz nettes Video. Das Ende ist ein bischen "gewöhnungsbedürftig"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Geniales Vid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (19. August 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich dieses Video wohl übersehen aber hier ist es nun^^ Die Solo-Instanz Haramel Lvl 18-22.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itQwKfdYnB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## serius1607 (19. August 2010)

seit wann gibs die ini haramel?


----------



## Virthu (19. August 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> seit wann gibs die ini haramel?



seit 2.0. man kann sie aber auch bereits auf dem test-server besuchen. imo ist sie recht gut gelungen.


----------



## Nahemis (20. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Videos von der Gamescom. Wäre schön, wenn Buffed auch davon berichten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_6zBPOLOuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2aIKEYInGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwOKqebNtAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wA4NBPPErk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eV3zq8igRE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raaandy (20. August 2010)

hammer hart was da alles kommen soll. wenn ich höre das der endboss der drache(einer von 2) von mehreren allianzen angegriffen werden muss, da is dann auch was für die hardcoore leute dabei.

freu mich das man hier sieht das weiter gearbeitet wird.

bin schwer am überlegen ob ich aion nochmal spielen soll, bevor swotor und guild wars 2 kommen^^

bin gespannt was noch alles kommt =)

weiter so ncsoft *daumen hoch*


----------



## Nahemis (25. August 2010)

Storyhintergrund zu den Elyos/ Asmodier

Asmodier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XL8T_EEhNG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Elyos




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkUqVC7UOgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acie (5. September 2010)

so Push weil sehr informativ


----------



## xontroulis (5. September 2010)

Geil die Asmo und Elyos story^^ welche aber nun die wahre ist werden wir wohl nie erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acie (6. September 2010)

So ich hab da auch mal was gefunden alles aus 2.0:

Dragon Rudra aus 2.0 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkcaNVApMYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besh Temple Bosses 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLMjLQ5fqbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Gelkmaros Dragons/Balaurs Taking Back a Fort* 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcdO0DvGtS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silentpups (6. September 2010)

Hey Acie alles fit bei dir :-) sorry lag gestern mit Kopfschmerzen flach :-( 

sehr geile Videos keine Frage gefällt mir gut.

Hab mal gerade im WoW Forum rum gestöbert und die Betatester sind alle am Flamen, das Cata viel zu schwer geworden ist und du nicht mehr mit 2 Gegner auf einmal klar kommst und drauf gehst :-) und das man auch nicht mehr Mana im Überfluss hat :-)

Die WoW Community mach miimimimiim bis sie es wieder leicht machen alle LichKing :-)


----------



## xontroulis (6. September 2010)

Naja flamen tun alle, sowohl wow als auch aion Spieler, dass ist ja nicht neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedoch gibt es einen Unterschied: in WoW sind sie berechtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha (ne Quatsch nur ein Scherz ^^)


----------



## Nahemis (6. September 2010)

Bosse in 2.0





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6QRQLEHykE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdKRNt_1Hh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jlr8FQFaRkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAg8A3R4jUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Paradiso (7. September 2010)

Nahemis, OMFG... du hast grad einfach .. ganz klar.. mit diesen Videos... mit Leben .. zu ... 100%... VERBESSERT...

Das ist einfach nur der Oberhammer!
Die Bosse sehen sowas von mega toll aus und wie ich es gesehen habe, muss man bei den ersten 2 Bossen mal
richtig was für sein Geld/Loot tun.

Der Zwillingsboss ist jetzt nicht sooo toll, aber allein die Defusionsanimation is der Burner hoch 10.

Beim Drachen finde ich es schade, dass für so einen großen Boss, so wenig gemacht werden muss. (Außer schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Einfach geilll.. NEEEEED   LEVEl 55!!!


----------



## xontroulis (7. September 2010)

Echt geil die 4 Videos. Beim 2ten Boss muss sich sogar Arthas vom style her mal warm anziehen und beim Drachen bekommt sogar Sindragosa feute Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Bosse sind echt episch!!


----------



## Nahemis (15. September 2010)

So nun werdet ihr bestimmt denken das ich total gaga geworden bin aber ich mag dieses Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLdof6bJTE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silentpups (15. September 2010)

Tommy sag mal brauchst du Hilfe ?


----------



## SA1330 (15. September 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> So nun werdet ihr bestimmt denken das ich total gaga geworden bin aber ich mag dieses Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich finds auch gut^^

hier 3 videos von mir
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00LV1L10Z8c&hd=1 (Tarlocs Höhle)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICa8bgcoZm8&hd=1 (Krotan)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVLrRvwv9RU&hd=1 (Udas Tempel, wenn ihr aus Deutschland kommt bitte das letzte Video über ein Proxy anschauen sonst geht es leider nicht)


----------



## Nahemis (16. September 2010)

Cooles Jäger lvl 55 PvP Video


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKz7nd8OBzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (26. September 2010)

Isceroth vom Server Israphel lässt mit diesem Musikvideo das erste Jahr Aion revue passieren. Viel Spaß.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1T6wA8lsvtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (27. September 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Storyhintergrund zu den Elyos/ Asmodier
> 
> Asmodier
> 
> ...



erzählt da jeder seine eigene interpretation der ereignisse? 
das erste video is besser, die "lieb" aussehenden elyos sind die bösen ^^


----------



## Nahemis (2. Oktober 2010)

Assult on Balaurea PvP

Rheeza von Vaizel hat ein tolles Video hochgeladen, welches das neue, schnelle PvP in Aion: Assault on Balaurea ein wenig aufzeigt..

Viel Spass 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-HdUf1ojs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (2. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dA2W3ZhoD-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTuvkW4NtMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xontroulis (2. Oktober 2010)

Das Assa Video ist echt geil gemacht


----------



## RDE (2. Oktober 2010)

ich schmeiss mich weg.  die pinguine sind echt klasse. die assa im vorherigen post geht auch üüübel ab. hat sicher krankes equip.


----------



## Paradiso (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde das Intro vom ersten Assa-Video sau geil!


----------



## Kizna (3. Oktober 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Intro vom ersten Assa-Video sau geil!




Ja, es ist kein schwar-weis-Intro mit "Linken Park"-Musik. Allein die Tatsache macht es schon gut


----------



## Paradiso (3. Oktober 2010)

Hast du etwa was gegen Linkin Park... *böse schau*

Nebenbei... weiß jemand wie das Lied heißt, was da im Intro kommt wenn der Asmo auf den boden springt.. ich glaube ich hab das Video schon 100 mal die ersten Sekunden angesehen wegen den paar Sekunden geiler Musik


----------



## Kizna (3. Oktober 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Hast du etwa was gegen Linkin Park... *böse schau*



Ich mag Linken Park gerne (bis auf das neue Album, das ist wirklich Mist). Der Satz bezieht sich auf Barlov und seine legänderen Klassen-Blogs zu WoW. Dort kam eben auch der imba RoXXor Schurke mit dem schwarz-weis Intro vor.


----------



## Paradiso (3. Oktober 2010)

aso 

Ich finde auch nur The Catalyst toll... der Rest ist für de Tonne 

Trotzdem... was is das da für ein Lied ? ^^


----------



## Nahemis (12. Oktober 2010)

*Video zur Hintergrundgeschichte von Aion: Assult on Balaurea*

Leider in Englisch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TL1s92h8FOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38yRLSLJu5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhQVOFfVXZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spamkiller (26. August 2011)

der thread is zwar schon nen bisl alt aber ich denk mal die videos passen hier trotzdem rein^^








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91WvfPavIiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lopPgJGUUbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAFQmBBYJuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UaUlcL8Kims

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

